# Voice control of your layout!



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Check this out! Read the 'details' section too--it has some interesting stuff on automation.

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh/latest_news_detail.asp?id=526


Keith


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Terrible concept. Can't take a sip of a cold beer for controlling your layout.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The issue isn't a sip of beer. It's what happens when you have so much that your speech is messed up. Then, you will have problems.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I would hate that. I can go a whole day without saying anything. I know a guy who writes his software by dictating...


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the train go into emergency stop if the operator starts swearing?


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

My train would leave dropping everywhere as well as try to hump the nearest switcher... I think you can guess the words mine would hear.


----------

